# Biete Simatic S7 300er Baugruppen



## Simaticfuzzy (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich biete folgende Simatic Baugruppen zum Verkauf (siehe Anhang)

Alle gebrauchten Teile sind funktionsgeprüft und *ACK*
Die angegebenen Preise sind Richtpreise.
Versand erfolgt kostenlos (innerhalb Deutschland)

Selbstverständlich mit Rechnung und 14 Tägige Rücknahmegarantie.

Bei Interesse bitte PN

Gruß
P.B.


----------



## Marcus2 (9 Februar 2010)

"Die angegebenen Preise sind Richtpreise."

Ich sehe keine Preise in der Liste.


----------



## thomass5 (9 Februar 2010)

da scheint die Formatierung flöten gegangen zu sein.
öffne das Dokument, Markiere alles mit [strg][a], kopiere es mit [strg][c], füge es in ein neues Dokument mit [strg][v] ein. so solltest du die Preise lesen können.
Thomas


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (9 Februar 2010)

Also bei mir funktionierts einwandfrei. Probier mal mit speichern unter---

Gruß
P.B.


----------



## thomass5 (9 Februar 2010)

Das runterladen klappt auch. Hab allerdings das Dokument mit OpenOffice geöffnet, und da waren die Seriennumern und Preise außerhalb des rechten Randes und somit unsichtbar.
Thomas


----------



## Marcus2 (9 Februar 2010)

Das Seitenlayout in Querformat ändern macht denn auch bei Word 2007 die Preise sichtbar.


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (16 Februar 2010)

*Kein Intersse ???*

Trotz 70 maligen Aufruf der Liste hat keiner Interesse daran ?
Liegt´s am Faschingsstreß ?

Bei PN gerne individuelle Angebote.


Gruß


----------



## Rudi (20 Februar 2010)

Simaticfuzzy schrieb:


> Trotz 70 maligen Aufruf der Liste hat keiner Interesse daran ?
> Liegt´s am Faschingsstreß ?
> 
> Bei PN gerne individuelle Angebote.
> ...



Am Faschingsstreß denk ich liegts nicht. Werden wohl die Preise sein.


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (21 Februar 2010)

Na dann kauf Du mal lieber in der E Bucht da bekommst Du´s natürlich billiger, obs auch günstiger ist steht auf nen anderen Blatt.*ROFL*


----------



## Rudi (21 Februar 2010)

Simaticfuzzy schrieb:


> Na dann kauf Du mal lieber in der E Bucht da bekommst Du´s natürlich billiger, obs auch günstiger ist steht auf nen anderen Blatt.*ROFL*



Hier fühlt sich aber jemand angegiffen.
Wenn ichs mir leisten könnte würde ich auch bei Dir kaufen oder noch besser bei Siemens.


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (21 Februar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hier fühlt sich aber jemand angegiffen.
> Wenn ichs mir leisten könnte würde ich auch bei Dir kaufen oder noch besser bei Siemens.


 
Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen, wollte nur verdeutlichen wie der Preisunterschied zustande kommt. 
Wollte Dich auch nicht persönlich ansprechen, (na dann Kauf Du mal bei.....) heißt so viel wie, da kann man ganz schön reinfallen.:sad:

MfG


----------



## Rudi (21 Februar 2010)

Simaticfuzzy schrieb:


> heißt so viel wie, da kann man ganz schön reinfallen.:sad:
> 
> MfG



Da muss ich Dir natürlich Recht geben. Habe da auch schon Leergeld gezahlt.:sad:


----------

